# Dienst per Verknüpfung starten?



## Carndret (26. Februar 2003)

Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, wie ich einen, genau genommen den Wacom Tablet graphire2 Dienst in Windows XP manuell starten kann?  Normalerweise wird über Autostart die Datei "C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe" geladen. Wenn ich den Dienst auf manuell stelle, kann ich ihn irgendwie nicht über diese Dateiverknüpfung starten.

Ich brauch das, weil bei mir der Treiber beim Runterfahren manchmal eine Fehlermeldung hinterlässt (Die übliche Speicherverletzung) und der PC dadurch nicht weiter runterfährt.


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. Februar 2003)

NET START "service name"
NET STOP "service name"

IMHO:
NET START "c:\program files\bla.exe"
NET STOP "c:\program files\bla.exe"

RTFM


----------



## Carndret (26. Februar 2003)

Was heißt hier RTFM?
Wo kann man das bitte nachlesen???

Ansonsten Danke


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. Februar 2003)

Ein guter Anfang wäre mal F1  

Ja, ich weiß. Manchmal weiß man nicht mit welchen Worten man suchen muss. Bin ja einsichtig *g* .


----------



## Carndret (27. Februar 2003)

Sog bloß du hast schon mal in irgendeiner Windowshilfe nachgeschaut. Ich bin da immer gleich sehr skeptisch  . Bei "normalen" Programmen ist das was anderes...

BTW: Es geht nur mit NET START "[DIENSTNAME]"
bzw. C:\WINDOWS\system32\net.exe START "[DIENSTNAME]"


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. Februar 2003)

Das habe ich befürchtet das es nur mit dem Dienstnamen geht. Wenn Du nur "NET STOP" eingibst (während besagter Dienst noch läuft) kannst Du den Namen dazu herausfinden, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.

Egal, auf jedenfall hat NET auch eine Kommandozeilen-Hilfe  da kannst ja mal nachschauen, falls Du es nicht schon zum laufen bekommen hast


----------



## dfd1 (28. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Carndret _
> *Was heißt hier RTFM?
> *


:RTFM: oder: Read the fucking manual

Na, mehr Erklärung braucht es da wohl nicht


----------



## Carndret (28. Februar 2003)

@Neurodeamon: habs bereits zum laufen bekommen; eben mit NET START "[DIENSTNAME]".

@dfd1: Was RTFM als Abkürzung heißt weiß ich schon, aber ich fand es hier nur unangebracht ... aber Neurodeamon war ja einsichtig (Danke  )


----------

